# can someone show me reduced recessive red and yellow opal?



## streetrods (Sep 10, 2015)

Have a few birds I have raised I'm not certain of the colors.. I think maybe reduced recessive red or yellow opal but I'm not sure.


----------



## streetrods (Sep 10, 2015)

Top bird reduced recessive red or yellow opal? Bird below is a yellow check for reference










Top bird in question as a baby


----------



## streetrods (Sep 10, 2015)

Some more interesting young.. top bird is from same parents as the bird in question..just a darker version that hasn't molted yet


----------



## Chuck K (Jan 12, 2013)

This guess is the best I can give you. I am not familiar with reduced on ash red, but the hen doesn't look like she has the lacing reduced usually shows. I think she carries spread. I think the cock probably carries brown.

I think top bird is spread ash, and the bottom bird is true brown. The bottom looks like it is also missing the terminal tail bar which could mean it is also carrying spread. If it is a brown, it is a hen.




streetrods said:


> Some more interesting young.. top bird is from same parents as the bird in question..just a darker version that hasn't molted yet


----------



## indigobob (Nov 12, 2008)

streetrods said:


> Have a few birds I have raised I'm not certain of the colors.. I think maybe reduced recessive red or yellow opal but I'm not sure.


Hi,
What colour are the parents? 

The birds in question are not reduced or dominant opal. They are dilute ash-red spread, they will be chequer, masked by the spread, hence the ashy-mixed colour on the shield.

Reduced combined with ash-red or recessive red produces a pinkish phenotype, dominant opal and ash-red and reduced can also produce a pinkish phenotype although the expression can be quite variable.

The pied bird, as Chuck writes, is spread brown.


----------



## indigobob (Nov 12, 2008)

Reduced recessive red

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=33258&stc=1&d=1443116476

Examples of recessive red and dominant opal are Isabelle pouters


----------



## streetrods (Sep 10, 2015)

Awesome thanks for the information.. 

The dad is yellow check and the mom I'm not sure maybe dilute indigo? I say dilute because the one you said is dilute spread ash red is a cock and came from them.

Dad









Mom


----------



## Chuck K (Jan 12, 2013)

Do you have other cock birds in the breeding loft?

The two you are saying are the parents are both dilutes. Your hen is a dun check (dilute blue). She doesn't carry indigo or she would show some sulfur colored checking in the wing shield. The cock looks a lot more yellow in the second photo of him. 

This pair should only throw dilute youngsters, but the two young birds don't look like dilutes to me.


----------



## streetrods (Sep 10, 2015)

I breed in individual compartments.. The last picture I posted is of the parents and their current young..all the other pictures are of their babies this year..except the brown spread which came from a different pair.

If you'll notice the picture of the dad and his young those babies look identical to the pair they raised me shown in the second picture I posted but they are all molted out


----------



## Albannai (Jan 21, 2001)

streetrods said:


> Top bird reduced recessive red or yellow opal? Bird below is a yellow check for reference
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The first bird is not reduced. looks to me dilute ash red spread. Both spread ash reds, it is clear from the black spots or flicks in the tail. and they are cocks.
this is one of my best WOE recessive red reduced


----------

